# Грыжи дисков L4-L5, L5-S1 со стенозированием позвоночного канала



## Belka99 (18 Ноя 2019)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые эксперты! Клиническая картина следующая: с мая 2019 года начали беспокоить периодические боли в пояснично-крестцовом отделе. Сделала единичную блокаду с кортикостероидами, пила миорелаксанты (Тизалуд), обезболивающие (Кеторол). Боль вроде как отступила...
Октябрь 2019 появились тянущие боли обеих конечностей по утрам (начала ходить в бассейн) Тянущие ощущения уходили, но утром все начиналось вновь((
Ноябрь 2019 сделала МРТ (прилагаю результаты. С 12 ноября наступило ухудшение: побывала у невролога где мне было сделано две паравертебральные (слева и справа) блокады с дексаметазоном. Вместе с этим принимала габапентин на ночь + половину таблетки амитриптилина. Также успела сделать две, назначенные после первой блокады физпроцедуры СМТ (на левую ногу: бедро и голень и две инъекции эуфелина. В субботу 16 ноября сделала неловкое движение и видимо совсем пережала нерв) На данный момент второй день нестерпимые ,тянущие, адские боли вставать не могу, ходить не могу...Лечение - к габапентину сделала ещё укол диклофенака. Слёзно прошу помощи!((


----------



## La murr (18 Ноя 2019)

@Belka99, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Belka99 (18 Ноя 2019)

@La murr, подскажите как просматривать ответы по моему сообщению на форуме( Не могу разобраться.


----------



## La murr (18 Ноя 2019)

@Belka99, Юлия, Вам должны приходить уведомления об ответах в созданной Вами теме.


----------



## Belka99 (18 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо, просто на почту пришло уведомление, а здесь я его не вижу(


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Ноя 2019)

Belka99 написал(а):


> на почту пришло уведомление, а здесь я его не вижу(


А здесь оно отображается в верхней части экрана, рядом с ником, в виде красной цифры.


----------



## Belka99 (18 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо, разобралась вроде))
Просто на почте есть сообщение, а здесь его не вижу((


----------



## La murr (19 Ноя 2019)

@Belka99, Юлия, уведомления (оповещения) выглядят так - 

 

Вы можете настроить их по своему предпочтению.


----------

